# Plant hybrids?



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

So, I guess this is the right place to post this.

I know many of the ludwigia species can and have been hybridized, but I'm wondering about other genus that we keep several different species from? I feel like hygro species would be one to try hybridization with, just due to ease of growth and all...

Has anyone tried this, just for kicks? Do you think it would be worth it if it did work? I imagine it would be silly to hybridize say, polysperma or any of its variants, at least in the states anyways.

I sense an interesting discussion.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll point out that Echinodorus and Anubias are also frequently hybridized for the hobby.

In theory, we could hybridize just about any plant with another member of its genus, especially another species with the same ploidy (differing ploidy makes hybridization a lot harder). Practically speaking, making it happen requires a good deal of luck, and the further apart the two species are cladistically, the harder it gets.  

Cross-generic hybrids are also theoretically possible (they do it with orchids often enough)—perhaps a Hygrophila x Staurogyne or Bucephalandra x Schismatoglottis should be attempted by a grower with too much free time?

I was planning to try hybridizing some more Ludwigia species this summer, actually, at least within section Isnardia. Just for kicks LOL. If it works, who knows? Maybe I'll work on some other plants.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

asukawashere said:


> I'll point out that Echinodorus and Anubias are also frequently hybridized for the hobby.
> 
> In theory, we could hybridize just about any plant with another member of its genus, especially another species with the same ploidy (differing ploidy makes hybridization a lot harder). Practically speaking, making it happen requires a good deal of luck, and the further apart the two species are cladistically, the harder it gets.
> 
> ...


Yah, I thought it would be interesting for someone in the hobby to make and spread their own hybrids. I'm assuming that's how simpsonii x repens got started yah?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Ludwigia simpsonii x repens is a naturally-occurring hybrid, actually. It was collected by GWAPA and introduced to the hobby by them. All of the ludwigia currently in the hobby—including repens x arcuata, x lacustris, palustris x glandulosa, repens x palustris (x kentiana), and simpsonii x repens—are natural hybrids, I'm pretty sure.

I have to look up the ploidy of the various Ludwigia species to get a better idea of what will be easiest to cross, but i've already got repens, simpsonii x repens, x lacustris, and palustris blooming— unfortunately, the two hybrids are likely sterile and the two species have already been crossed... but the second something new starts flowering I'll get to it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

HybridHerp said:


> Yah, I thought it would be interesting for someone in the hobby to make and spread their own hybrids. I'm assuming that's how simpsonii x repens got started yah?


Amanda already answered this well, but I'll chime in too that it was indeed collected by a member of GWAPA in Florida a couple of years ago.

I don't know of any Ludwigia hybrids that are in the hobby that are not naturally occurring.

GWAPA has collected Ludwigia simpsonii x repens and also x lacustris (brevipes x palustris).

Folks in Texas collected the glandulosa x palustris.

Amanda - You have the x kentiana?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Nope, I don't have the x kentiana, but some people in Britain/Europe apparently do!  It's known in the European aquarium trade as Ludwigia x mullertii

...I suppose I could just create some L. x kentiana from my repens and palustris, but the two plants already look so similar that I'm not sure if I'd even be able to tell if the result was a success. ' Better to try with two visually disparate species, I'd think...


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

There's a number of papers from the 80's by Raven, Peng and others about Ludwigia hybrids - experimental and natural - and their ploidy, different vigorosity etc.
But as far as I remember no info about different suitability for submerged culture.


----------



## SBS (Feb 26, 2013)

asukawashere said:


> Nope, I don't have the x kentiana, but some people in Britain/Europe apparently do!  It's known in the European aquarium trade as Ludwigia x mullertii
> 
> ...I suppose I could just create some L. x kentiana from my repens and palustris, but the two plants already look so similar that I'm not sure if I'd even be able to tell if the result was a success. ' Better to try with two visually disparate species, I'd think...


I have this cross but in a low tech tank so not sure it's got its full potential.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

SBS said:


> I have this cross but in a low tech tank so not sure it's got its full potential.


Nice. Can I ask where you obtained it from?

During the last AGA Convention Cavan and I were fortunate to visit some friends of his at the Missouri Botanical gardens and we got to look at a lot of the Ludwigia specimens created by Peng. It was such a tease to see things like Ludwigia pilosa x sphaerocarpa dried out and pressed on paper.


----------



## SBS (Feb 26, 2013)

> Nice. Can I ask where you obtained it from?


I live in the Republic of Ireland but I got it from a German website:

http://www.extraplant.com/aquariumplants/ludwigia-mullertii.html


----------



## SBS (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey AaronT, I just realised but you are the guy with the mineralized top soil thread? Wow mate, thanks, best substrate ever. Your work and your friend's that started it initially on top of Diana Walstad's book and a touch of Nico and Zapin's work here are just making my planted life a walk in the park.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

SBS said:


> Hey AaronT, I just realised but you are the guy with the mineralized top soil thread? Wow mate, thanks, best substrate ever. Your work and your friend's that started it initially on top of Diana Walstad's book and a touch of Nico and Zapin's work here are just making my planted life a walk in the park.


Yes, that's me. I'm glad it's working out well for you. If you are into keeping rossette plants it's especially effective.


----------



## SBS (Feb 26, 2013)

Where is the "like" button here


----------

